# We Need a Math Teacher / Resident Math Guru



## Zipper730 (Nov 15, 2019)

This technical section is very math intensive and I'm curious if there's any member here who's a math teacher in their non WW2-Aircraft life, or is good enough to volunteer as our resident math guru?

BTW: Not sure if there's any rules against this


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 15, 2019)

WTH are you talking about?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Nov 16, 2019)

Zipper730 said:


> This technical section is very math intensive and I'm curious if there's any member here who's a math teacher in their non WW2-Aircraft life, or is good enough to volunteer as our resident math guru?
> 
> BTW: Not sure if there's any rules against this


Good luck with your quest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 16, 2019)

pbehn said:


> Good luck with your quest.


That would require knowing how many steps you are going to take in a given period of time divided by hours per day......math. Teacher needed..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Nov 16, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> That would require knowing how many steps you are going to take in a given period of time divided by hours per day......math. Teacher needed..........


 I am only looking for a ball park figure.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 16, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Nov 16, 2019)

I'm not sure I understand this.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 16, 2019)

michael rauls said:


> I'm not sure I understand this.


Understandable....its math. Maybe you need the resident math guru as well


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 16, 2019)

michael rauls said:


> I'm not sure I understand this.



That makes two of us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Nov 16, 2019)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> That makes two of us.


 Zipper asked what "ẟ" means as he had seen it in some equations. I offered a simple explanation, so zipper starts a thread asking for a better teacher or guru. He doesnt mention that he will put no effort at all into learning, not even googling "ẟ" and if the guru cant boil every equation down to a yes/no answer then he isn't a good teacher. This has been going on for years here. To say I am "pissed" would be an understatement.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Nov 16, 2019)

pbehn said:


> Zipper asked what "ẟ" means as he had seen it in some equations. I offered a simple explanation, so zipper starts a thread asking for a better teacher or guru. He doesnt mention that he will put no effort at all into learning, not even googling "ẟ" and if the guru cant boil every equation down to a yes/no answer then he isn't a good teacher. This has been going on for years here. To say I am "pissed" would be an understatement.


Thank you. Now I can at least make sense of this.


----------



## pbehn (Nov 16, 2019)

michael rauls said:


> Thank you. Now I can at least make sense of this.


I appreciate the contributions of some of the very learned people here, and some spent years learning what they know. Usually, with some effort I understand the principles of what they are posting and that is all I want to know, you will not be surprised to hear I am not about to build my own aircraft from scratch. I dont demand that they make it more simple for me because in most cases I know they have already done as much as they can in that direction. If you dont understand the basics of equations, quadratic and inverse functions then it cannot be simplified so that you can.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 16, 2019)

I know basic math, I'm happy with that and have survived 62 years knowing that. Aircraft fly because of pixie dust

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Nov 16, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> I know basic math, I'm happy with that and have survived 62 years knowing that. Aircraft fly because of pixie dust


Aircraft crash when 1/pixie dust < 5.9

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Nov 16, 2019)

pbehn said:


> Zipper asked what "ẟ" means as he had seen it in some equations.


Uh, that's not why I asked this. It's just there's a lot of math based questions here, so I figured...


----------



## pbehn (Nov 16, 2019)

Zipper730 said:


> Uh, that's not why I asked this. It's just there's a lot of math based questions here, so I figured...


 You did not even acknowledge my post. You lifted equations from a tutorial that walks you though the basis of what it is explaining and what all the symbols mean and then ask a reader to justify it, without the explanations in the tutorial.


----------



## Zipper730 (Nov 16, 2019)

pbehn said:


> You did not even acknowledge my post. You lifted equations from a tutorial that walks you though the basis of what it is explaining and what all the symbols mean and then ask a reader to justify it, without the explanations in the tutorial.


I didn't understand what all the variables even stood for, so I couldn't make sense of it.


----------



## WARSPITER (Nov 22, 2019)

The best option I was given by an experienced flyer was to get the book "Modern Airmanship" (L von Sickle). This has allowed me
to look at subjects with a good explanation and some maths that I can look up elsewhere if I need to.

Best thing is I can understand more of what is being posted here without others having to go round in circles trying to show me what they
mean. By combining the two I am learning heaps more. Thanks to those who are researching and posting so much too (Tanks are more
my field).

This book can be loaned first from openlibrary.org. All you need is a login and you can loan for two weeks to read on the screen as you go.
A great way to see if it suits before you buy. There are a number of aircraft specific books available for loan right down to books specifically
on subjects such as propellers and the Hispano engines among many others.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

